# need sony picture package software



## silk (Mar 19, 2002)

i cant find a download anyware and i bought a sony handycam hi8 camcorder from rent a center and it didnt have the software...how do i get it???


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Duplicate
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=347082


----------

